# Top Gear



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

now...i may be dreaming or just another planet...but when top gear went off air a couple of years back (and vicki...tiff ect...left) they re-introduced the show with clarkson, the hamster and some other fat bloke that i seem to remember being really annoying.......then james may joined and the fat annoying fella disapeared.....why dont dave show these ones? were they pooh?


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I wondered that myself. I like Top Gear but i'd rather watch the first of the new series' than the same ones again and again even if it wasn't as good.

The guy James May replaced was Jason Dawe. He wasn't as good if I remember rightly and the current three have way more banter between them.

I noticed the other day that James May was one of the guys who replaced Jeremy Clarkson on the original Top Gear (with Tiff and Quentin) before it was axed.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Look on you tube and you'll see some clips from series 1 with the stig in black but I don't remember them or any fat bloke being on it.

They do need token totty imho, the last show with the german bird was the best one of the last series. Wouldn't mind doing a few laps of "the ring" with her!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> The guy James May replaced was Jason Dawe. He wasn't as good if I remember rightly and the current three have way more banter between them.


That's the Twat who does the Used car roadshow.

He seems to think that getting Â£50 knocked off a 10 grand car is a good deal. Bleeding Amateur.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Look on you tube and you'll see some clips from series 1 with the stig in black but I don't remember them or any fat bloke being on it.
> 
> They do need token totty imho, the last show with the german bird was the best one of the last series. Wouldn't mind doing a few laps of "the ring" with her!


They have token totty each week, have you noticed they always put the fit birds at the front behind the presenters so they are in camera shot?


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Jason Dawe is the porker you are talking about! - Here's some blurb from his self named website ... "Jason has appeared on many TV channels, including BBC2 (Top Gear), ITV, Granada Men and Motors and UKPeople. Since 2002 he has written a weekly used car column in the Sunday Times Motoring section and is a regular contributor to many other journals" ... HTH ... Paul


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

pg tips said:


> Look on you tube and you'll see some clips from series 1 with the stig in black but I don't remember them or any fat bloke being on it.
> 
> They do need token totty imho, the last show with the german bird was the best one of the last series. Wouldn't mind doing a few laps of "the ring" with her!


Just for you pg. 

Sabine....










I must admit to having some lustful thoughts about........


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

thunderbolt said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Look on you tube and you'll see some clips from series 1 with the stig in black but I don't remember them or any fat bloke being on it.
> ...


Tell me she's not wearing a Speedy.....

I couldn't cope with the combination...


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

chris l said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Look on you tube and you'll see some clips from series 1 with the stig in black but I don't remember them or any fat bloke being on it.
> ...


had her


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Now there's a surprise. h34r: :tongue2: :lol:

Sabine or VBH? :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

both......

AT THE SAME TIME

:lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> both......
> 
> AT THE SAME TIME
> 
> :lol:


Now that's just plain greedy!









:lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

VBH I bet is a right dirty cow :tongue2:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

PhilM said:


> VBH I bet is a right dirty cow :tongue2:


She is! :tongue2:

Well, she is in my dreams anyway. :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > VBH I bet is a right dirty cow :tongue2:
> ...


a tin of swarfega....and a pair of wellies......

nothing new there for you welsh then :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Actually looking at the picture of her again, it's not the best is it :blink:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Actually looking at the picture of her again, it's not the best is it :blink:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


Damn it. My secret is out. :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Actually looking at the picture of her again, it's not the best is it :blink:


How about these?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

VBh is one of those women whom you just couldn't say no to.

Thanks for the Sabine pic 'bolt. I'll be dreaming of her tonight (not for the 1st time h34r: ) pity about the bemmer though


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Getting better John :thumbsup:

Will also have a look on the web later


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> both......
> 
> AT THE SAME TIME
> 
> :lol:


Always knew there was an air of the Max Mosley about you. Not Nazi though, you understand! :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

pg tips said:


> VBh is one of those women whom you just couldn't say no to.
> 
> Thanks for the Sabine pic 'bolt. I'll be dreaming of her tonight (not for the 1st time h34r: ) pity about the bemmer though


You're welcome. Sorry about the car, but I couldn't find many good pics of her out of her race wear.


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Met Sabine and I have to say that she is, and I would........

Unfortunatley cant say that I have h34r:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Bah you can keep VBH give me Sabine any day of the week i just find VBH too annoying


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

grey said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > both......
> ...


NINE


----------

